

Ask HN: Best sales articles and tips for people w/o sales experience - andys627

Please post best sales articles for people w/o experience. Thanks
======
andys627
For other who might find this: Mark Suster's blog's section on sales is pretty
awesome!

<http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/on-selling/>

------
gadders
Fog Creek posted a good primer here: [http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-very-most-
basic-things-your-com...](http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-very-most-basic-things-
your-company-needs-to-know-about-sales-part-1-of-4/)

And one other useful source of advice is the is the blog of Geoffrey James at:
<http://www.inc.com/author/geoffrey-james>

Best of luck!

------
SuperChihuahua
Hello! I´ve had the same problem and I´ve tried to collect some of these tips
on how to sell and market on my website: <http://www.ideaoverload.com/Find-
ideas/#Selling>

Ive read a lot of books on selling and marketing and Ive tried to summarize
these into concrete solutions!

------
ankeshk
Not an article. But a book recommendation.

How I raised myself from failure to success in selling. By Frank Bettger.

[http://www.amazon.com/Raised-Myself-Failure-Success-
Selling/...](http://www.amazon.com/Raised-Myself-Failure-Success-
Selling/dp/067179437X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1)

